# GAP Insurance?.



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone taken out GAP insurance. I have a quote of £258 for three years for £25000 cover. Anyone beat that?.

Cheers.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> Anyone taken out GAP insurance. I have a quote of £258 for three years for £25000 cover. Anyone beat that?.
> 
> Cheers.



Sounds very similar to what I got and paid.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Those are very good - my HPC is offering £35k cover over 3 years... but at £899!

I was going to take it, but then discovered my insurance policy guarantees full retail price for the first year... so I'll think about it again in 12 months time.


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> Anyone taken out GAP insurance. I have a quote of £258 for three years for £25000 cover. Anyone beat that?.
> 
> Cheers.


Paid £286.55 for 3 years £25k max protection. 

I had the choice of pay gap to invoice price and pay gap to new replacement vehicle price (both of course subject to the £25k limit). 

I chose the later (which ironically was slightly cheaper) given the price hike from when I ordered (the general price increase and UMS becoming an optional paint choice). 

cheers


----------

